# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  لماذا استخدم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لماعز لفظة : «أَنِكْتَهَا» كما جاء في البخاري

## خالد الشافعي

في صحيح البخاري :

6824 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الجُعْفِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا وَهْبُ بْنُ جَرِيرٍ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ يَعْلَى بْنَ حَكِيمٍ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ: لَمَّا أَتَى مَاعِزُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهُ: «لَعَلَّكَ قَبَّلْتَ، أَوْ غَمَزْتَ، أَوْ نَظَرْتَ» قَالَ: لاَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: «أَنِكْتَهَا». لاَ يَكْنِي، قَالَ: فَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمَرَ بِرَجْمِهِ .

قال شيخنا الفاضل المفضال العلامة المحدث عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله تعالى في شرح سنن أبي داود : 

قوله: [(أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لـ ماعز بن مالك: لعلك قبلت أو غمزت أو نظرت؟)].
لما جاء إليه وقال: إنه زنى قال: (لعلك قبلت أو نظرت أو غمزت؟) يعني: لعله فهم أن ما ليس بزنا زنا، وظن أن التقبيل يكون زنا، وظن أن كونه نظر بشهوة زنا، أو كونه لمسها يكون زنا، وأنه يستحق عليه إقامة الحد، فكل ذلك يقول: لا، ثم بعد ذلك أفصح فقال: (أنكتها؟) والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما كان من عادته أن يفصح، ولكنه كان يكني، ولكن لما كان الأمر فيه خطورة وشدة، والأمر ليس بالهين ذكره بالاسم الصريح، كل ذلك من أجل التحقق من أن الذنب الذي حصل يستحق عليه الرجم، وهو الزنا الحقيقي، فلهذا أمر برجمه صلوات الله وسلامه وبركاته عليه.

وقال فقيه العصر الشيخ ابن عثمين رحمه الله تعالى : 

الطباع السليمة تكره أن تذكر هذا الشي باسمه إلا إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك، فإنه قد يصرح به، كما في قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لماعز وقد أقرّ عنده بالزنى : (أنكتها لا يكني) ، لأن الحاجة هنا داعية للتصريح حتى يتبين الأمر جليا، ولأن الحدود تدرأ بالشبهات .

وقوله : [ (لما أتى ماعز) أي واعترف بالزنا 
(غمزت) أي فظننت أن هذا زنا والغمز هو الجس برؤوس الأصابع أو وضع اليد على العضو أو هو إشارة العين. (لا يكني) أي صرح بهذا اللفظ ولم يكن عنه بما يدل عليه وفي معناه] / تعليقات الدكتور مصطفى ديب البغا .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من أبي علي السلفي 

وهذا من رحمة الله وسماحة الشريعة وفقهه النبي صل الله عليه وسلم .


منقول من طارق ( أبو زهراء )

من باب الوصول الى كلمة يريد بها التأكد من انه فعل الفاحشة ولهذا استخدم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام هذه اللفظة حتى يحصل المراد ويقام عليه الحد والله اعلم

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من حسام رامي 

من ناحية أخرى هذا اللفظ كان مستساغ في ذلك الوقت، على أغلب الظن ..
وإلا كان قال أوطأتها مثلاً ..

منقول من ابن غرم الغامدي 

والله أعلم أنه اللفظ الصريح الوحيد في كتب السنة من كلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## خالد الشافعي

الموضوع على صفحة الفيسبوك / 
الرابط :
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...r&notif_t=like

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
قال ابن بطال في شرح صحيح البخاري 8 / 444 : قال المهلب وغيره : فى هذا الحديث دليل على جواز تلقين المقر فى الحدود ما يدرأ بها عنه ألا ترى أن النبى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) قال لماعز : ( لعلك غمزت أو قبلت ) ليدرأ عنه الحد إذ لفظ الزنا يقع على نظر العين وجميع الجوارح ، فلما أتى ماعز بلفظ مشترك لم يحده النبى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) حتى وقف على صحيح ما أتاه بغير إشكال ؛ لأن من سننه ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) درء الحدود بالشبهات ، فلما أفصح وبين أمر برجمه . قال غيره : وهذا يدل أن الحدود لا تقام إلا بالإفصاح دون الكنايات ، ألا ترى لو أن الشهود شهدوا على رجل بالزنا ، ولم يقولوا رأيناه أولج فيها كان حكمهم حكم من قذف لا حكم من شهد ، رفقًا من الله بعباده وسترًا عليهم ليتوبوا .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

نقولات طيبة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وهذا منهج التثبت، حتى لا يصاب قوم بسوء بسبب سوء الأفهام، فكم من أناس ظلموا بسبب سوء فهم الناقلين.

----------


## البراك

هذا اللفظ يتعارض مع خلق النبى لعل هذا اللفظ موضوع على النبى من باب الدس لانه هنا الفاظ كثيرة تحل محل تلك الالفاظ اوطئتها اجامعت اادخلت هناك الفاظ كثيرة لعل هذة الفاظ سوقية لاتليق بمقام النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> هذا اللفظ يتعارض مع خلق النبى لعل هذا اللفظ موضوع على النبى من باب الدس لانه هنا الفاظ كثيرة تحل محل تلك الالفاظ اوطئتها اجامعت اادخلت هناك الفاظ كثيرة لعل هذة الفاظ سوقية لاتليق بمقام النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم


وهل أشار أحد من العلماء إلى ما أشرت إليه؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لو قال : أجامعتها أو وطئتها .
هي ألفاظ محتملة لأكثر من معنى ، وإقامة الحد على إنسان لابد من اليقين فيه ، لذا كان من المحتم أن يقول هذه الكلمة للضرورة.

----------

